# [virtualbox] ne compile pas (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à compiler virtualbox-4.1.10, voici la fin du log :

```
  AR      vboxsoap

  INST    VBoxDD2 => {C}/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxDD2.so

  LD      VBoxDD

  INST    vboxsoap => {C}/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/vboxsoap.a

  LD      vboxwebsrv

  LD      webtest

  INST    VBoxDD => {C}/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxDD.so

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/webtest/webtest.o: In function `main':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/src/VBox/Main/webservice/webtest.cpp:104: undefined reference to `soap_ssl_init'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/src/VBox/Main/webservice/webtest.cpp:116: undefined reference to `soap_ssl_client_context'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/webtest/webtest] Error 1

The failing command:

@x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++                     '-Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/virtualbox'  -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -m64   -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/webtest/webtest /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/webtest/webtest.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/webtest/gen/webservice/soapClient.o     /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/vboxsoap.a   -lgsoap++   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxRT.so   -lpthread   -lm   -lrt   -ldl   -lssl   -lcrypto 

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxweb.o: In function `SoapThread::process()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/src/VBox/Main/webservice/vboxweb.cpp:583: undefined reference to `soap_ssl_accept'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxweb.o: In function `doQueuesLoop()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/src/VBox/Main/webservice/vboxweb.cpp:915: undefined reference to `soap_ssl_server_context'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxweb.o: In function `main':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/src/VBox/Main/webservice/vboxweb.cpp:1227: undefined reference to `soap_ssl_init'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxwebsrv] Error 1

The failing command:

@x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++                     '-Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/virtualbox'  -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -m64   -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxwebsrv /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxweb.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/methodmaps.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/soapServer.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/vboxweb-wsdl.o     /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/vboxsoap.a   -lgsoap++   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxRT.so   -lpthread   -lm   -lrt   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxRT.so   -ldl   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/VBoxCOM.a   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so   -lssl   -lcrypto 

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/work/VirtualBox-4.1.10'

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib64/icedtea6"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info
```

Et le emerge --info :

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 Mar 2012 17:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects kde-sunset wirelay arcon miramir mozilla sekyfsr x-portage DuPol

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/miramir /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/sekyfsr /usr/local/portage /var/lib/layman/DuPol"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre d'où ça vient... Je ne trouve rien sur google, rien non plus dans le bugzilla, j'en déduis que ça venir de chez moi, mais d'où?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Kevin

----------

## netfab

Quelle version d'openssl ? Essaye de le recompiler.

Donne aussi (à travers pastebin si il faut) le contenu de :

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10/temp/build.log

```

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai essayé de recompiler openssl mais ça ne change rien. Voici plus de détails:

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge -av openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0h  USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs -test" 0 kB
```

Et voici le build.log de virtualbox. Même pastebin n'en voulait pas (trop lourd), du coup j'ai copié le log dans une dropbox, j'espère que ça va marcher. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48690314/build.log

----------

## netfab

Bug 408569 - =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.10[vboxwebsrv] fails to build

Je suppose que les patchs proposés dans les commentaires vont être appliqués d'ici peu.

----------

## Kevin57

Bon ben merci. J'avais surveillé les bugs pendant quelques jours avant de poster ici, mais pas assez longtemps apparemment! Reste plus qu'à attendre alors!

Edit : par contre, je ne trouve pas comment appliquer ce patch (j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec ça, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs mécanismes différents...).

Edit bis : En fait c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, et ça marche très bien! Problème résolu, donc. Merci!  :Wink: 

----------

